# Melvin Manhoef talks Doug Marshall, getting tricked into fighting Mark Hunt



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

> *Melvin Manhoef talks Doug Marshall, getting tricked into fighting Mark Hunt (link)*
> 
> By: MMAjunkie Staff	September 17, 2014 7:45 pm
> 
> ...


Crazy. 18 seconds was all he needed to put hunts lights out. I really would like to see him win tomorrow, but not getting my hopes up too much, even against Marshal.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Any man who can lay Hunt flat in 18 seconds has fists of death.

Melvins biggest problem has always been his sub defense.... if he had his grappling in tune he'd be the scariest MW out there.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Any man who can lay Hunt flat in 18 seconds has fists of death.


Out of his 28 wins 26 are by KO - any questions¿


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Out of his 28 wins 26 are by KO - any questions¿


Questions? LOL I've been watching Manhoef for years in K1, DREAM and Strikeforce my question is why the hell has he not hired a proper BJJ Sensei.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Questions? LOL I've been watching Manhoef for years in K1, DREAM and Strikeforce my question is why the hell has he not hired a proper BJJ Sensei.


Too true. It's so sad. He probably has one of the best executions in body mechanics concerning striking power. Basically nobody brings as much torque behind his strikes as him and he probably could KO a rhino ...only to get taken down and subbed by mid-level fighters...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Too true. It's so sad. He probably has one of the best executions in body mechanics concerning striking power. Basically nobody brings as much torque behind his strikes as him and he probably could KO a rhino ...only to get taken down and subbed by mid-level fighters...


Melvin is the biggest case of a 1 dimensional fighter would would absolutely be the best in the world if he was able to just tune up one aspect of his game.

Hell even if his TDD was on point he'd have at least 6 less losses on his record.

Imagine Melvin with a dangerous BJJ game... #lock

Melvin can punch and kick a jet out of the sky.....


----------

